# What tha ?



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I finally found my decoy stakes today,I was tillin the garden and found my
wife has been hanging her plants on them????.
BUT THEY WORKED GREAT HON.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Better than when I came home 3:00pm years ago. My wife mentioned that she sold all those old lawn duck ornaments I had in the attic. She was all excited that she got $1 a piece for them. Best selling item from her garage sale.

It had been 3 years since I had gone hunting but that did not mean I quit Time and funds were spent on home repair and other budget priorities at the time. Some lucky guy got two GI duffel bags full. AND THE BAGS TOO


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

wifes wow they just dont get it


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Mine is the reverse of that. She calls from yard sales or from a store somewhere, "Did you need more ammo/whatever?" Or "They have this rifle/bow for sale at ths garage sale, need it?" God bless her!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Huntinbull, you want to rent her out for a teaching job. She can teach mine. I almost had one of the good stories. Almost that is. A farmer I know had a bunch of goose decoys that some hunter had left after hunting. They had been at the farmers for about two years and he wanted them gone. He was basically going to give them to me. Then the guy showed up one day and told the farmer he was going through a divorce. The hunter sayed he had his hunting and fishing stuff scattered all over area so that his x could only get the house.


----------

